# Appendix Release  -  Financial Reports for companies?



## Dominover (12 November 2011)

Would anyone know why the Appendixes are released before the Annual Reports are released for companies.  For example, this is how JB HiFi released their financial reports for 2010 financial year.

Why would they do this.  Is the Appendix 4E in this case targeting specific information?   I'm just not sure why they do this.  

Any ideas?   

13 Sep 2010   	2010 Annual Report
09 Aug 2010   	JB Hi-Fi Limited - Appendix 4E - 30 Jun 2010 Full Year

Thanks 
Dominover


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 March 2018)

Read a few reports at random the other day and what caught my attention was profit increases. Investing confidence may be back with bottom lines looking up. Just a hunch at the moment.


----------

